
YouTube responds to complaints that its Restricted Mode censors LGBT videos - msabalau
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/19/youtube-lgbt-restricted-mode/
======
msabalau
It's rather astonishing that Google avoids doing anything effective about the
hate speech and death threats that infest YouTube, so they can focus their
efforts on removing health information and wedding videos.

------
DanBC
Be interested to see how YouTube UK responds, because at the moment it feels
like they're not in compliance with the Equality Act 2010.

